# MKV GTI - DIY Diverter Valve install???



## LAZARUS_005 (Jan 18, 2008)

MKV forum told me to come here, anyone?
Thanks..


----------



## DREW88MK5 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a DIY too ecs has a video but that's with a bov relocator on it and that does me no good


----------



## tonsef (Dec 9, 2011)

It's pretty simple guys. I remember seein a tip thread somewhere, but either way it's take the old one out put the new one in.


----------

